# I found a Tank!



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I think there is gonna be a large pickup soon because I found a 25Gallon tank at the curb. I will clean it and do a water test on the balc. I don't intend to use it as a full aquarium, just a breeder. But still. My Husband and I had to get our bike trailer to pick it up. 

YAY! I have a canopy lid that shouldfit it, I just need to get a lamp.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

YAy! Great score! :3


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I just hope it can hold water. It will fit under my current 25G tank. that stand can take two.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Give me an M!.................................................................m!!!!!!!!!

Give me an T! ..............................................................t!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Give me an S!!!!................................................S!!!!!!




What's that spell??? MTS!!!!!! Congrats, join the club. I see you're quickly accumulating tanks there


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

that equals 5 + a cracked one on my window sill growing moss and apparently snails.....I was envisioning a 2.5G tank in my bathroom >.> I think Caspar would draw the line at sitting on the can with a multitude of shrimp staring at him.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

i just pitched the same idea to my SO (there's TONNES of room in the bathroom for a tank, i said.)

she's got pretty much the same concern - stage fright. lol.


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

if it leaks at the seals just reseal it. and this is a pic of my bathroom. 








i dont see the proablem,,,


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> that equals 5 + a cracked one on my window sill growing moss and apparently snails.....I was envisioning a 2.5G tank in my bathroom >.> I think Caspar would draw the line at sitting on the can with a multitude of shrimp staring at him.


LOL    I would be more concerned about maintaining the "water quality" in that environment.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

well, it wouldn't be too far to a drain for water changes... My counter is not large enough in any event.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

sawman88 said:


> if it leaks at the seals just reseal it. and this is a pic of my bathroom.
> 
> i dont see the proablem,,,


please tell me you took this picture sitting on the can.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Those tanks look....green. Time for a few Wcs?

And for having a tank next to the toilet? Forget the magazine, I'm staying in the can all day staring a the tank....


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

haha i wasnt actually using the toilet but that was the view from the toilet. and as far as the green water. there is a big window that the sun shines directly into the tanks. you know how they say dont put a tank in direct sunlight? they wernt lying. looks a lil ugly but the fish seem to be healthy and happy. i was gona put up some blinds to elimate the direct sun but its still on the to do list.


----------

